# CRGW or LWC?



## Allie23 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to all this and considering my options.  From reading all the other postings people seem to be really pleased with CRGW and it is cheaper, so I'm seriously thinking about contacting them next.

My hesitation is that I am a single lesbian.  I know that this won't be a problem at LWC.  But it's much less clear to be what CRGW's stance would be.

Does anyone know?

Also, I'm based in Cardiff.  Is it true that if you use LWC you will have to travel to Swansea for some treatments?

thanks!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Why don't u drop crgw an email and see what they say. The staff are very approachable.

I do know that egg collection don't take place at lwc in cardiff so yes u would have to travel to swansea.

Let us know when u get a reply from crgw, you could even request to book an open evening at the same time

Good luck and well done for going it alone. I have a friend who did the same and now has a little girl


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would second what kara said  the clinic are honestly brilliant , I'm sure Amanda would be more than happy to answer any questions if u pop along to the open evening . When I went to the open evening honestly couldnt imagine going anywhere else the place and staff are so nice . I'm currently pregnant from my 1st ivf with them and I will defo be going back for my next baby  I have no complaints xxx


----------



## Allie23 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, guys!  It's always helpful to hear about other people's experiences.

Perhaps I was just being over-cautious!  I will definitely send them an email.

And congratulations on your pregnancy Helen! x


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Hun 

Hope u get all the info u need from the clinic when u contact them and good luck with your future treatment xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

CRGW, I considered LWC too but changed my mind after hearing great feedback about them xxxx
Good Luck!


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm seeing CRGW as a single (widowed) straight women so I can't see them as having a problem with you being single.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Allie,
We have had treatment at both clinics and for us it's CRGW all the way. Being lesbian was not an issue at all.
We found open evenings very helpful because we could get a feeling for the staff working there. And at the first open evening we got overwhelmed with information, so for the second (different clinic) we had a lot of questions


----------



## cerrchi (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi there

Sorry for late response but only just noticed this. I hope you contacted the CRGW, they really are a brilliant clinic and the staff are just amazing. I had my first IVF treatment at LWC and although it was successful and I have beautiful twin boys, I would not go back there. I had most treatment at Cardiff and then travelled to London for the EC and ET. With the CRGW everything was done at Llantrisant and the aftercare has been second to none. We are now expecting our third little boy!

Good luck with everything. 

Rachel x


----------

